# Club Intrawest - Exchange company?



## clotheshorse (Jan 15, 2017)

Hilton no longer has a contract with DRI/Intrawest - Embarc.  Can someone tell me which exchange company we may be able to exchange into Intrawest now (RCI, II or another)?  Has anyone had any luck with exchanges since DRI bought Intrawest?


----------



## PrairieGirl (Jan 15, 2017)

clotheshorse said:


> Hilton no longer has a contract with DRI/Intrawest - Embarc.  Can someone tell me which exchange company we may be able to exchange into Intrawest now (RCI, II or another)?  Has anyone had any luck with exchanges since DRI bought Intrawest?


Exchanged into Whistler for late May using II.


----------



## clotheshorse (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks PrairieGirl, I will check II.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 15, 2017)

Take a look at the TUG Sightings Forum to see what was previously sighted in II

For example
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-club-intrawest-2017-bulk-banks-jan-dec.240563/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...pril-thru-dec-including-some-getaways.249662/


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 16, 2017)

Club Intrawest  (CI) uses it own exchange company called Extraordinary Escapes (EE) BUT it uses II for most of it's inventory

Members can also join II and not be associated with EE.    People who use EE use their CI points to do exchanges BUT I must make reservations with my points then deposit those weeks into II and then make my exchanges.  I use II and get great exchanges for my CI weeks. ( even low season weeks trade very well)

To go to a CI resort  people use II and can also use DRI points to reserve at most CI resorts.


----------



## youppi (Jan 16, 2017)

Bill4728 said:


> To go to a CI resort  people use II and can also use DRI points to reserve at most CI resorts.



Embarc resorts can't be booked internally with DRI points. 
Embarc resorts can be booked with II using DRI points like any others resorts in the II exchange inventory.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 17, 2017)

youppi said:


> Embarc resorts can't be booked internally with DRI points.


Really ?? 
I had no idea this was true.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Jan 17, 2017)

So far, Embarc has not been integrated into The Club. In late 2015 it seemed that DRI was planning such an integration. There were a number of statements made to Wall Street analysis suggesting these plans. But by early 2016 DRI management had either backed away from or delayed those plans. I attribute this adjustment to the significant push-back from the members of CI/Embarc.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 17, 2017)

We have a 4 June Interval International exchange booking at Embarc, Palm Desert.


----------



## youppi (Jan 17, 2017)

The same think applies to THE Club affiliated resorts (affiliated resorts can be booked by DRI members only) and Extraordinary Escapes resorts (EE resorts can be booked by Embarc members only).  

It is 2 clubs manage by the same company (DRI).

It is the same thing with VSE and Hyatt. Both are under ILG hat but you can't use Hyatt points to book VSE resorts internally and you can't book Hyatt resorts using VSE StarOptions internally too.

I don't know if it is the same thing with Wyndham, WM and SVC.


----------



## R.J.C. (Jan 22, 2017)

DanZale2000 said:


> So far, Embarc has not been integrated into The Club. In late 2015 it seemed that DRI was planning such an integration. There were a number of statements made to Wall Street analysis suggesting these plans. But by early 2016 DRI management had either backed away from or delayed those plans. I attribute this adjustment to the significant push-back from the members of CI/Embarc.



Supposedly (from what I understand), Diamond has to convert X amount of owners over to Diamond points before they can open the Embarq inventory to "The Club". From what I gather, it's taking longer and has been harder to do than expected.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Jan 22, 2017)

R.J.C. said:


> Supposedly (from what I understand), Diamond has to convert X amount of owners over to Diamond points before they can open the Embarq inventory to "The Club". From what I gather, it's taking longer and has been harder to do than expected.



I have not seen any reports from Embarc members in their Facebook group regarding offers to convert what they have to Diamond points. Embarc owners are being offered only Embarc points by the sales staff. 

Moreover, there is no relationship between Embarc points and Diamond points. Embarc points cannot be used for The Club accommodations nor can Diamond points be used for Embarc accommodation. There has been nothing from Diamond about bringing Embarc points in line with Diamond points. In January 2016 Diamond told Embarc members: "We will likely undertake a process to bring the Club Intrawest points in line with Diamond points – think of it as aligning two currencies. There will be a lot of communication on this process before it occurs ..." Now, a year later, there has not been a single word from Diamond about aligning the two point systems.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 23, 2017)

DanZale2000 said:


> I have not seen any reports from Embarc members in their Facebook group regarding offers to convert what they have to Diamond points. Embarc owners are being offered only Embarc points by the sales staff.
> 
> Moreover, there is no relationship between Embarc points and Diamond points. Embarc points cannot be used for The Club accommodations nor can Diamond points be used for Embarc accommodation. There has been nothing from Diamond about bringing Embarc points in line with Diamond points. In January 2016 Diamond told Embarc members: "We will likely undertake a process to bring the Club Intrawest points in line with Diamond points – think of it as aligning two currencies. There will be a lot of communication on this process before it occurs ..." Now, a year later, there has not been a single word from Diamond about aligning the two point systems.



This is accurate.  We were at Embarc Tremblant with friends a few weeks ago, and our friends went to the owner update (which we never go to) - and all they're selling is more Embarc points (which our friends declined).


----------

